# Just me getting some cardio & much needed practice on the bag.



## skyeisonfire (Mar 21, 2019)

This is short video of me on youtube working with my bag.  I had not been practicing as much because of a bad "mallet finger" injury.  It was nice to be on the bag again.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 21, 2019)

Bag work looks good!

Welcome to Martial Talk!
When you get a chance go to main menu (forums) and shrool down to *Meet and Greet* and start a new thread. By introducing yourself you will draw more attention. Good luck on your stay here, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice. I'm guessing from your stance it's either karate or taekwondo


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank you and I'll drop by with the intro


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 22, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Nice. I'm guessing from your stance it's either karate or taekwondo



Funny you should say that.  I took a little bit of tkd when I was a teen many, many years ago.  I've been a student in Moyat Wing Chun  for the past year but have been studying some traditional with modified version of Wing Chun for about 2 1/2 years now.  I suppose that's just my natural stance.  I'm still evolving anyways.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Mar 22, 2019)

nice
strength is good, you need a heavier bag to work on girl!
idk how much sparring instruction youve had, i typically recommend less dropping of hands with kicks but it can give you greater counter balance power if done right 
like your elbow and palm strikes


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 22, 2019)

I normally do keep my "dukes"up but I was being lazy in the video lol.  As long as I have some distance and recover from the kick fast enough I'm not overly concerned with the hands while I'm kicking but every situation is different.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> nice
> strength is good, you need a heavier bag to work on girl!
> idk how much sparring instruction youve had, i typically recommend less dropping of hands with kicks but it can give you greater counter balance power if done right
> like your elbow and palm strikes



Move your head off line and kick out of punching range.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 24, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> This is short video of me on youtube working with my bag.  I had not been practicing as much because of a bad "mallet finger" injury.  It was nice to be on the bag again.


Good bag work. What is your MA background?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Mar 24, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Good bag work. What is your MA background?



Primarily Wing Chun.  Moyat lineage.  I'm learning bits and pieces of other disciplines and applying the principles.  Soon, I'll be moving and getting a bigger place to setup an actual home gym and really go all out


----------

